# حد يقولنا ع مشاريع ميكانيكية تخرج نقدر ننفذها ونفيد ونستفيد منها



## hanygah (18 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
معظم الجامعات المصرية فى السنة النهايئة بيكون فى مشروع تخرج اغلب المشاريع اللى بتتعمل بتكون كلها مشاريع مش مفيدة فى الحياة العملية وبتفضل فى مكانيها لا قيمة لها اخدت مجهود وفلوس وبس
بتمنى من كل الاعضاء الكرام اللى منهم خلصوا دراسة وشغالين فى اماكن كتيرة يقدمولنا النصائح وبعض المشاكل اللى نقدر نحولها لمشاريع مفيدة لينا وللمجتمع
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ahmed essam 1990 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن Fire Fighting موضوع جميل و مهم جدا جدا


----------

